# Can high beams be a sign?



## Vegas Mama

I know this sounds totally weird :blush: but can constantly erect nipples be an early pregnancy sign? Mine have been hard constantly the past two days. Whether I'm cold or not. Naked, clothed, it doesn't matter. They're standing to attention and this is doing me no good considering DH keeps grabbing at them and they're also sorer than the dickens.


----------



## Titi

I have been googling this to no avail b/c I am at 5 dpo and mine have also been hard (and sore) nonstop! What's up ladies?


----------



## Vegas Mama

Well at the very least, I know I'm not alone. I just hope this isn't all in my head. lol


----------



## emmys_james

its deffo an early preg sign, i had it. 


Breast Tenderness
Breasts may be very tender, swollen and start to enlarge. Many times the veins within the breast will become more visible. Your nipples may start to darken in color, become more erect and be extremely sensitive.  These symptoms are due to increasing amount of hCG hormone that begins at implantation. 

:) :) :)


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

well at the moment at 5DPO, mine arnt erect (hard) but freaking sore and sensitive normally i get this a week before AF which is due in 6days soo see what happens..

Hope ya get ya BFP thow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

i had very sore and erect nipples last time i got a bfp. havent ever had them when af is due but this month ive too got this 

hoping its a good sign, im about 2 days late x


----------



## FBbaby

This is my radar symptom too. Everything else can be a sign of AF as much as pregnancy, but very sensitive nipples is the one thing I had when I got my bfp that I don't get otherwise. Yes, they are a little bit sensitive, but when I got my bfp, I couldn't even get the shower flow on them because it hurt. 

Unfortunately, no such pain this cycle, so already that I am probably out again, but good luck to you girls :hugs:


----------



## Titi

still hard and sensitive..............temp dropped today at dpo 6-got excited it was implantation but then noticed on my chart it has already dipped once after OV so who knows.


----------



## tinadecember

FB Baby - every pregnancy is different hun  youre not out until af comes good luck to you x


----------

